# Burning smell from baby Gaggia.



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi first post here and thanks for letting me join. My wife has just told me that there is a 'burning smell'' coming from my machine when she uses it. She described it as ''similar'' to the smell when the hoover belt burns out? Any help would be great.

Gerry McG


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gerry and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

How old is your machine?

Rubber smell is a trait of some coffee and can be found in the oils if the group is not cleaned

What coffee are you using?


----------



## theGman (Aug 31, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Hi Gerry and welcome to Coffee Forums UK
> 
> How old is your machine?
> 
> ...


The machine is about 4 years old. Power light doesn't come on and wife said ''definitely smells electrical'', unfortunately I'm working offshore just now, so getting info via Facebook :-D


----------

